

Show HN: YO egg-timer - juliankeenaghan
http://yoyoke.herokuapp.com/

======
gkoberger
For the confused (and I have nothing to do with this app):

There's an app called YO, and all you can do is send and receive YOs. So, all
this does is when you send the username (HardBoiledYo or SoftBoiledYo) a YO,
it will reply with a YO X minutes later.

------
forgotpasswd3x
This Yo app really is ridiculous. As if there aren't a thousand other egg
timer apps…

------
nycmattw
umm. is anyone as confused as I am?

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
Yo is, from what I naively understand, is a super simple app which you can say
"yo" to someone. The analogy, I assume, is that someone so simple can still
have a use?

And behold, here is a use for the Yo app...interesting...

~~~
minimaxir
The question is whether using Yo is more practical than using a Timer app,
which is native to every smartphone released in the past 5 years.

It isn't.

~~~
icebraining
It might be, if you can't remember how many minutes it should be. I have to
admit I always have to look it up,

~~~
jaredsohn
One could also build the same functionality into a Twitter account fairly
easily.

